# BSA Parabike manufacture -  1943 Pathé newsreel



## Mercian (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi All,

A short Pathé Newsreel report on the manufacture of the BSA Parabike ("Built like a Gun!") and Excelsior Welbike.






Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Whitey1736 (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes, I would love one for myself!


----------



## Herman (Aug 30, 2018)

@Kstone


----------

